# Bass drum strobe light/audio strobe controller



## 7deadlysins666

Im looking for a cheap way to make a strobe light flash when my drummer's bass drum is hit. Seeing as the kit we have is acrylic, it will look Very awesome if we can pull it off. I know Very little about making electronics, and very little about stage lighting....no idea about DMX controllers etc, I also have a Very small budget. Our drummer also does Not use drum triggers, so we can't connect it that way. Our strobe looks like this:






On the back, it has an adjustable knob for flash speed and a power cord. 

Im looking to spend $25 or less on this project(if that helps any). 

I just want to make it flash ever time the bass drum is hit. I've searched google a billion times for this and can't find anything to make it work. Other than a bunch of electronic talk that I have no clue about.


----------



## _detox

Well, I'm in the same boat as you, not so sure about the electronics stuff. And this probably isn't what you're looking for, but what we did is we got our strobe, plugged it into a power strip by itself then into the outlet at the venue. One of our friends sits behind/beside the drummer on stage and uses the on and off switch of the power strip to synchronize the strobe. It works MUCH better if the person that's manning the strobe knows the songs.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

_detox said:


> Well, I'm in the same boat as you, not so sure about the electronics stuff. And this probably isn't what you're looking for, but what we did is we got our strobe, plugged it into a power strip by itself then into the outlet at the venue. One of our friends sits behind/beside the drummer on stage and uses the on and off switch of the power strip to synchronize the strobe. It works MUCH better if the person that's manning the strobe knows the songs.



Good idea, but I don't think it would work on super fast double bass parts. I'd like for it to be completely accurate, or at least close. I found a audio reactant strobe controller but I don't think it will work with the type of strobe light I have. It has to have a DMX or 1/4" input or something.


----------



## lobee

DMX Strobe Adapter

Would something like this work? I'm no expert but it says it has beat activation which sounds like what you're after.

Try googling "beat activation" "tap sync" or "strobe light beat activation" etc.


----------



## _detox

7deadlysins666 said:


> Good idea, but I don't think it would work on super fast double bass parts. I'd like for it to be completely accurate, or at least close. I found a audio reactant strobe controller but I don't think it will work with the type of strobe light I have. It has to have a DMX or 1/4" input or something.



Wouldn't super fast double bass parts translate into just a straight strobe?  U

Hmm, now that I think about it, if by super fast double bass, you meant something other than straight 16ths, then point taken.


----------



## Leec

_detox said:


> Wouldn't super fast double bass parts translate into just a straight strobe?  U
> 
> Hmm, now that I think about it, if by super fast double bass, you meant something other than straight 16ths, then point taken.




Well, you're kind of right. If we're talking superfast, like Nile/Decapitated/etc. speed, you'd only want it activated by just one drum. If it went off with both kicks, it'd be way too fast to be effective. Might cause headaches or even seizures. Even on just one kick it might be too much.

How important is it that it syncs right up to the kick? I've seen shows both live and on DVD that had a strobe going on heavy moments, and even when it's not completely in sync, it still looks awesome.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

I think i've found a solution, but I can NOT find one in town anywhere......a Lamp Clapper. It won't be perfect, but close. Hook the clapper up to the strobe light. It should work.


----------



## darren

LOL.... except the Clapper requires you clap twice for it to turn a lamp on/off. And it probably doesn't respond with the speed you'd need. But good luck with trying!


----------



## 7deadlysins666

darren said:


> LOL.... except the Clapper requires you clap twice for it to turn a lamp on/off. And it probably doesn't respond with the speed you'd need. But good luck with trying!



I found something that might work... one of the things that you touch to turn a lamp on/off. Its a little switch type thing, accept for minus the switch. I had to go to work before I could fool with it, but I will try tomorrow. It should turn on and off from the vibrations of the bass drum, especially if I attach it to the head. If that doesn't work.....back to the drawing board.


----------



## newamerikangospel

Those things use electrical disruption if im not mistaken. Similar to the pad on a laptop, only less advanced.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

newamerikangospel said:


> Those things use electrical disruption if im not mistaken. Similar to the pad on a laptop, only less advanced.



Its not the one where it makes it so you touch the Lamp and it turns on and off, this one you touch a little pad thing that comes with it. Which it could still be electrical disruption. I haven't had time to mess with it, actually I might do that now.

Ok, maybe electrical disruption Is the way to go? If I could find something that makes it disrupt right (other than my finger) put the pad under the bass drum pedal, then the "trigger" on the Bottom of the pedal, so when they touch it flashes. Again, it won't be competely accurate, but could still turn out cool...especially if I make a 2nd touch pad for the 2nd pedal (double pedal) could hopefully get interesting. 

Im still open to ideas that would make the strobe accurate, which I would prefer....just at this point I have no idea, especially for the little money I have to spend on this.


----------



## MF_Kitten

get some midi-activated light controller thingy, and then buy a trigger. tadaah!


----------



## Piro

My band mates wanted to do this so this is how I wired it up to work:


Put metal on the bottom of each pedal foot pad. Then have it so that when the pedal is pushed down enough to hit the bass drum, you have another piece of metal that touches the one on the bottom of the pedal. Then if your strobe has a push button to make it flash you wire that in in place of the button in the circuit. The way you do that is take the 2 wires coming off the button and solder one to one side of the pedal metal contact things and one to the other. I can draw a diagram if needed.

Edit: Picture added

So the red wire and black wire coming off the pink blobs would go to the 2 wires coming off of the button.

The pink blobs are the metal you would mount on the pedals.

The blue stand the lower pink blob is on in a plastic stand for the lower piece so both metal pieces aren't touching the metal pedal. 

The black angles are the pedals (use your imagination). Sorry about the horrible label of the pedals in the picture (I'm REALLY tired and writing in paint doesnt work)


Hope that helps. It does work if it is done right. Takes some trial and error but it will work.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Piro said:


> My band mates wanted to do this so this is how I wired it up to work:
> 
> 
> Put metal on the bottom of each pedal foot pad. Then have it so that when the pedal is pushed down enough to hit the bass drum, you have another piece of metal that touches the one on the bottom of the pedal. Then if your strobe has a push button to make it flash you wire that in in place of the button in the circuit. The way you do that is take the 2 wires coming off the button and solder one to one side of the pedal metal contact things and one to the other. I can draw a diagram if needed.
> 
> Edit: Picture added
> 
> So the red wire and black wire coming off the pink blobs would go to the 2 wires coming off of the button.
> 
> The pink blobs are the metal you would mount on the pedals.
> 
> The blue stand the lower pink blob is on in a plastic stand for the lower piece so both metal pieces aren't touching the metal pedal.
> 
> The black angles are the pedals (use your imagination). Sorry about the horrible label of the pedals in the picture (I'm REALLY tired and writing in paint doesnt work)
> 
> 
> Hope that helps. It does work if it is done right. Takes some trial and error but it will work.



What kind of strobe light do you have? Mine does not have a push button, only a knob to control the speed. Unless that will work? Also...what type of metal did you use, and what did you use to attach it to the pedals? (Want to make sure it has no effect on the pedals playability)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Thats a really cool idea, video when its done


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Stealthtastic said:


> Thats a really cool idea, video when its done



If I Ever get it done, I will!  Its somewhat simple with drum triggers.....But....we don't have drum triggers


----------



## Piro

Double stick tape and aluminium foil. And its a cheap generic one my friend got at a halloween store. I dont think the knob will work. Um if you can send me a file of the circuit board/light setup I may be able to help you out.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Piro said:


> Double stick tape and aluminium foil. And its a cheap generic one my friend got at a halloween store. I dont think the knob will work. Um if you can send me a file of the circuit board/light setup I may be able to help you out.



Honestly, right now I don't even know where it is...so I may take me a day or two to find it. If you can just look at yours and tell me what brand it is. Im sure I can find one on ebay for cheap.


----------



## Piro

literally it just says strobe light on it. It was $15 at the halloween store. Cheapest one they had. ITs a generic one and I dont have the box. Sorry that I cant help ya out there


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Piro said:


> literally it just says strobe light on it. It was $15 at the halloween store. Cheapest one they had. ITs a generic one and I dont have the box. Sorry that I cant help ya out there



Its cool, i'll keep searching. I don't know if any company even makes a strobe with a momentary button anymore.  I can't seem to find one. I THINK mine might work though, because the adjustable knob is also the on off knob. If you turn it all the way to the left until it clicks, it turns it Off. So, just maybe.


----------



## Piro

yea, it may work. I dunno though my take some experimenting


----------



## Blackmoses

Piro said:


> My band mates wanted to do this so this is how I wired it up to work:
> 
> 
> Put metal on the bottom of each pedal foot pad. Then have it so that when the pedal is pushed down enough to hit the bass drum, you have another piece of metal that touches the one on the bottom of the pedal. Then if your strobe has a push button to make it flash you wire that in in place of the button in the circuit. The way you do that is take the 2 wires coming off the button and solder one to one side of the pedal metal contact things and one to the other. I can draw a diagram if needed.
> 
> Edit: Picture added
> 
> So the red wire and black wire coming off the pink blobs would go to the 2 wires coming off of the button.
> 
> The pink blobs are the metal you would mount on the pedals.
> 
> The blue stand the lower pink blob is on in a plastic stand for the lower piece so both metal pieces aren't touching the metal pedal.
> 
> The black angles are the pedals (use your imagination). Sorry about the horrible label of the pedals in the picture (I'm REALLY tired and writing in paint doesnt work)
> 
> 
> Hope that helps. It does work if it is done right. Takes some trial and error but it will work.



what kind of strobe light did you have. cause im thinking of doing this with my friends band. it'd be helpful if you had pictures of this


----------



## Kroaton




----------



## Ultraussie

This is an awesome idea though I wanna know how to do it, bump for intrest


----------

